# June meeting



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Fred called me and asked to move his meeting to August, he has to move his daughter to Denver in June. So If anybody is willing to host the June meeting let me know, I am going to be out of town June 14th to the 28th, if not I would host it. 

So... "please", if you know anyone that need s a hand with a set up or a place that we could meet, let me know ASAP.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm thinking Fire Water Aquatics. He should be open very soon.

POC Would be:
Brian @ 817-475-6882


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I came up with a meeting topic that's never been talked about before, not even sure if some one knows about them besides Dustin.

taiwanese style aquascape(ing)


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

My job is keeping me pretty busy right now, the easiest option is to meet again at PetOrama. Also since is not too far from my house, I can get on hold of them. 
Any suggestion?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I can call Brian @ FireWater Aquatics on Monday. He should be open any day, and it would be perfect timing. A whole club to come see a new store. I have to imagine he would appreciate it just as much as us.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

All right Sr., if he agrees with it, please send me the address and his information. 
Gracias


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I fired off a PM over on dfwFishBox since he's a retail sponsor there. I'll let you know what comes of it.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Have any one heard from Fire/water aquatics?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

He told me to ck back on wed.... will call him tomorrow


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

if Fire water does not come through I vote for pet o rama. maybe we can go to firewater next month.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

stmarshall said:


> if Fire water does not come through I vote for pet o rama. maybe we can go to firewater next month.


Pet-O-Rama in Mansfield closed their doors Sunday before last

Firewater can host on June 22nd. I think Alex is working out the details


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

ok, June meeting has been scheduled...hope to see everyone there as we welcome this new fish store into the community APC style

Sunday, June 22, 2014
1pm
FireWater Aquatics
6651 Watauga Rd
Suite 110 
Watauga, Tx 76148

(next to Leslie's Pool)

bring chairs, trimmings & snack food/drinks


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

See you guys at the meeting! Just came back in town.


----------

